# 2 year old with fake laugh



## emsie_123

For about 2 weeks now my little girl has started doing this odd, loud fake laugh. Sometimes she even bends slightly backwards when doing it. Its so odd! :) 

she goes to a childminder twice a week and jve been told that 2 boys there tries to impress her. Can she have picked this up from there or do I need to get her assesses? :D


----------



## MrsPear

It's normal. I know loads of kids that have fake laughs. My niece is 4.5 and still does it sometimes. What sort of assessment do you mean?


----------



## Loui1001

My DS has a fake laugh too. It honestly is hilarious, I usually laugh when he does it then his turns into a real one


----------



## Kmx

My lo does a fake laugh. I find it hilarious. I wouldn't worry about it. She has probably picked it up observing others


----------



## suzib76

You have a toddle making an odd noise, that's very very normal. I'm not sure what type of assessment you could mean


----------



## minties

Yeah, it's normal. All toddlers I've met do it, Thomas has a really good one accompanied by saying "ooooooh, that's hilarious stuff dude!".


----------



## emsie_123

Regarding assessment, just a poor joke nvm :) thank you for the replies. Im a little less worried now :)


----------



## Islander

ella has a fake laugh too...its sooo funny!


----------



## KBC1220

I agree with Loui1001 and Kmx, I find it hilarious!


----------



## Jaxvipe

My DD has a fake laugh. Its soooo funny when she does it.


----------



## hanelei

All kids do this, don't they? My 2 year old does it, and thinks he's so funny for doing it that he starts laughing properly :)


----------



## SarahBear

Violet started doing a fake laugh a while ago.


----------



## randomrach

My 16 month old DD is a real actress- she has a fake laugh, cry, burp, cough etc. She even pretends to fall over (very slow motion). :haha: she doesn't even go to a playgroup, she's obviously just making it up and copying me or the t.v.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My LO has a fake laugh. It's more of an evil laugh and you certainly wouldn't wanna hear it in the night! I think it's totally normal for them to have a fake laugh though, it can be entertaining for them.


----------

